# mirror glue



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to hang an 80x32 frameless mirror with a french cleat or similar so it can float away from the wall 3/4" and have no visible clips.

Can anyone recommend a glue that I can trust to glue a 1x4 to the back of this mirror to support all its weight, and that won't mess up the mirror finish?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have done this 3 times without any issues. I used a urethane type caulking. I can't say for sure if it will eat the silver over time but it is definitely a solid bond. All times I did it I glued a 5/4 PVC frame and let it lay flat and cure over night before hanging.

The client wanted the mirror edge all lit up. I built the PVC frame about 1" back from the edge and used led tape lighting adhered around the frame.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

We played with the lighting idea too and then decided to keep it simpler. Can you tell me the specific caulking you use? Don't want to take any chances.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Golden view said:


> We played with the lighting idea too and then decided to keep it simpler. Can you tell me the specific caulking you use? Don't want to take any chances.


Oh boy...I think I used TiteBond weathermaster. Really was something I had in the van. Might have used NP1 for the first one. Sorry I am not 100% sure what it was. I just know I didn't use silicone because if you use the wrong silicone it can eat the silvering. I was nervous too but the first one I did has been up a few years now with zero issue.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

why not just use mirror mastic from a glass supplier?

nicko


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

nickko said:


> why not just use mirror mastic from a glass supplier?
> 
> nicko


Mirror mastic does not like heat, it will not hold the weight of the mirror. It will hold it against the wall but to up in the summer. Ask me how I know.


I would not use any type of glue, they have L clips and rail that are just about invisible. My glass guy just uses 1 at the bottom, over time any adhesive will eat through the silvering on the mirror except for mirror adhesive


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> Mirror mastic does not like heat, it will not hold the weight of the mirror. It will hold it against the wall but to up in the summer. Ask me how I know.
> 
> 
> I would not use any type of glue, they have L clips and rail that are just about invisible. My glass guy just uses 1 at the bottom, over time any adhesive will eat through the silvering on the mirror except for mirror adhesive


Yeah mirrors are too easy to remove when installed with mastic. But I guess not all adhesives will eat through the silvering, since mirror mastic exists...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

PL makes a glass specific adhesive but not sure if it would affect the backing. I'd be inclined to just use silicone and give it enough time to set.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Seal-Bond.

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EthanB said:


> PL makes a glass specific adhesive but not sure if it would affect the backing. I'd be inclined to just use silicone and give it enough time to set.


no silicone, many have some sort of additive that will eat the silvering. Notice the ones that really smell? Again, ask me how I know. :no:

Just ask any glass guy who has been in business a while and they will tell you what to do. Mine uses the L bracket.

The crash of a mirror to the floor is sound you will remember.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Many moons ago, I used 'proper' mirror adhesive to glue a hunk of ply to the back of a smallish (2x3) mirror. That got hung with eyelets and wire. 

Until it came crashing down a few years later. Happily, it was my own place.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

"typical" mirror install relies on a mechanical fastener for the vertical load while using an adhesive bond for lateral load....typical being J channel for the mechanical... if it were me, and I wanted to sleep well,,,I would push for a (complimentary/low visibility ) L bracket for the vertical load..:thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The glass co gave me a tube of stuff that says no mechanical fasteners needed. Reaches 30% strength in 24 hours, so I'm letting it sit a few days before I hang it. I'll post back if I get a call back in a year...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Went to hang the mirror today. Almost last thing for a major 4 room remodel with 1000 square feet of tile, $40k in cabinets, etc. I glued the damn french cleat on backwards! I belong in the wall of shame. Holy crap what an idiot.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Went to hang the mirror today. Almost last thing for a major 4 room remodel with 1000 square feet of tile, $40k in cabinets, etc. I glued the damn french cleat on backwards! I belong in the wall of shame. Holy crap what an idiot.


I wish I could say I have never done that but.........:whistling

You were thinking too much


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Went to hang the mirror today. Almost last thing for a major 4 room remodel with 1000 square feet of tile, $40k in cabinets, etc. I glued the damn french cleat on backwards! I belong in the wall of shame. Holy crap what an idiot.


On the wall or the mirror?

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

On the mirror. Glued. I'll try changing the slope with a carefully set dovetail router bit. Otherwise, buying a new mirror. Cost is not a big deal, but it'll take a week or more to get it cut, delivered, glued back up, etc.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Having a mirror guy doing it is sounding better and better


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> Having a mirror guy doing it is sounding better and better


No kidding.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Went to hang the mirror today. Almost last thing for a major 4 room remodel with 1000 square feet of tile, $40k in cabinets, etc. I glued the damn french cleat on backwards! I belong in the wall of shame. Holy crap what an idiot.


Oh man....I feel bad laughing...but I am.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Golden view said:


> On the mirror. Glued. I'll try changing the slope with a carefully set dovetail router bit. Otherwise, buying a new mirror. Cost is not a big deal, but it'll take a week or more to get it cut, delivered, glued back up, etc.


Why not just make another cleat and glue???


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> Why not just make another cleat and glue???


Not sure I understand or you understand. The cleat glued to the mirror is sloped so it'll slide down and away from the wall. I don't want to permanently attach the mirror to the wall because A: it defeats the purpose of doing it this way and B: there's an AAV vent behind it.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Golden view said:


> Not sure I understand or you understand. The cleat glued to the mirror is sloped so it'll slide down and away from the wall. I don't want to permanently attach the mirror to the wall because A: it defeats the purpose of doing it this way and B: there's an AAV vent behind it.


Leave that cleat on mirror. Make a new cleat for the mirror and glue it on the mirror lower(or higher if there is room) than the bad cleat. The wall cleat will have to be adjusted if it's in place already.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> Leave that cleat on mirror. Make a new cleat for the mirror and glue it on the mirror lower(or higher if there is room) than the bad cleat. The wall cleat will have to be adjusted if it's in place already.


Gotcha. Went through that idea already but it is still viable. Originally I glued a full picture frame on the mirror to give more gluing surface and perimeter spacer for the floating look. Paranoid about the glue breaking eventually and it crashing off the wall. I could glue the new cleat also to the old one, that would probably be sufficient.

Also it's a bit embarrassing to move the cleat on the wall. The wall is completely tiled. Extra holes in the tile.

The router trick should work, as long as I don't set the depth too deep


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Golden view said:


> The router trick should work, as long as I don't set the depth too deep


Make sure to set up video cameras while your doing it. One on the work, and one for your expressions!!:whistling:whistling

Good luck


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> Make sure to set up video cameras while your doing it. One on the work, and one for your expressions!!:whistling:whistling
> 
> Good luck


I thought about it. Failures are at least as fun to watch as successes.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I know this is late to the discussion but you could have built your picture frame and had two of these of the bottom to hold then weight and then glued the mirror to the frame.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I know this is late to the discussion but you could have built your picture frame and had two of these of the bottom to hold then weight and then glued the mirror to the frame.


No problem and thanks. That's the normal way but we wanted floating with no visible clips. Plus this mirror has to be removable.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I know this is late to the discussion but you could have built your picture frame and had two of these of the bottom to hold then weight and then glued the mirror to the frame.


They also make those without the front part that goes up

If you wanted to make the mirror removable all you had to do was not tighten the upper clips. Put the upper edge un the groove lift to clear lower lip and set in lower groove. The clips will lower and mirror is secure. To remove mirror lift up pull bottom out pull mirror down. 
No silvering issue ever


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> They also make those without the front part that goes up
> 
> If you wanted to make the mirror removable all you had to do was not tighten the upper clips. Put the upper edge un the groove lift to clear lower lip and set in lower groove. The clips will lower and mirror is secure. To remove mirror lift up pull bottom out pull mirror down.
> No silvering issue ever


That's typically how I do them.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Golden view said:


> Went to hang the mirror today. Almost last thing for a major 4 room remodel with 1000 square feet of tile, $40k in cabinets, etc. I glued the damn french cleat on backwards! I belong in the wall of shame. Holy crap what an idiot.


sorry to hear that but....you made my morning!!!!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Fixed it with a dovetail bit. Easy enough. But the saga continues. The mirror has a huge curve in it. I presume from glueing it to this frame. We glued it on a surface that was flat within 1/16th, let it dry for 5 days, then moved it to the garage over the weekend where it's 40 or 45 degrees and now it has a 1" bow, even after warming up all day. Really weird.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Fixed it with a dovetail bit. Easy enough. But the saga continues. The mirror has a huge curve in it. I presume from glueing it to this frame. We glued it on a surface that was flat within 1/16th, let it dry for 5 days, then moved it to the garage over the weekend where it's 40 or 45 degrees and now it has a 1" bow, even after warming up all day. Really weird.


You could call it a learning curve

I would have happily smashed that mirror days ago and called my glass guy

Cay you imaging installing it like that and the homeowner asks "do I look fat ?"


----------

